# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Onge DNA

## Jovialis

I produced these a few months ago, but I never post them:




> ONG-1,5.93,0.83,0.83,0.72,1.24,28.85,0.25,11.64,0.18,0 .58,1.15,45.31,2.49
> ONG-4,4.55,1.45,0.62,0.6,1.36,28.62,0.22,12.66,0,1.31, 1.45,44.88,2.29
> ONG-8,4.46,1.18,0.74,0.52,0.77,28.16,0.77,12.07,0.93,1 .06,0.57,46.14,2.63
> ONG-9,4.52,0.78,1.21,0.64,1.65,29.5,0.5,11.78,0.64,0.5 ,0.69,45.32,2.26
> ONG-12,5.15,0.58,0.77,0.93,2,29.04,0.2,12.12,0,0,2,45. 01,2.19
> ONG-14,4.45,0.07,1.01,0.54,1.32,29.63,1.63,12.27,0.38, 0.61,1.36,44.43,2.3

----------


## Jovialis

Not very "black".

----------

